# Anyone doing National Novel Writing Month? (NaNoWriMo)



## Oakly (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey just wondering if any fellow furs are doing this years NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month)

It's a competition to write your own story, the website describes it as:


> _*National Novel Writing Month* is a fun, seat-of-your-pants approach to novel writing. Participants begin writing on November 1. The goal is to write a 50,000 word, (approximately 175 page) novel by 11:59:59, November 30.Valuing enthusiasm and perseverance over painstaking craft, NaNoWriMo is a novel-writing program for everyone who has thought fleetingly about writing a novel but has been scared away by the time and effort involved.
> Because of the limited writing window, the ONLY thing that matters in NaNoWriMo is output. Itâ€™s all about quantity, not quality. This approach forces you to lower your expectations, take risks, and write on the fly.
> Make no mistake: You will be writing a lot of crap. And thatâ€™s a good thing. By forcing yourself to write so intensely, you are giving yourself permission to make mistakes. To forgo the endless tweaking and editing and just create. To build without tearing down.
> As you spend November writing, you can draw comfort from the fact that, all around the world, other National Novel Writing Month participants are going through the same joys and sorrows of producing the Great Frantic Novel. Wrimos meet throughout the month to offer encouragement, commiseration, andâ€”when the thing is doneâ€”the kind of raucous celebrations that tend to frighten animals and small children.
> ...


Just thought I would letter writers know, and if you're doing it perhaps we could add each other as "buddies" on the site and help each other with our novels?


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm planning on it (it'll be my fifth time, counting Camp NaNoWriMo in August 2011). At this point, I'm still trying to decide whether to write the furry novel or the non-furry one, and changing my mind at least two or three times a day...


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 9, 2012)

Maaaaaa~an, I'd love to do this again someday, but of course it falls right during end-of-the-year school shenanigans crunch-time, making it almost impossible to complete without sacrificing either food or sleep.  So I don't know, and probably I won't do it again until I no longer have classes to worry about (which will be next year's NaNo).


----------



## FanaticRat (Oct 9, 2012)

I would hope to, since I've failed every year I've done it. I just need an idea for a novel, though.


----------



## Teal (Oct 9, 2012)

I've done it three times. Only finished the first time. -_- Got half way the other two.


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Oct 9, 2012)

I want to do it but I want to do it with a comic where you complete a page a day.


----------



## CrowCountry (Oct 9, 2012)

Joy!  This is happening already?  I wanted to do it quite badly last year, but never just sat down and did it.  I'll most certainly be doing it now.  I'm not 100% sure what the "buddy" thing is, but I'll add my username (most likely it'll be the same one I have on this website) for anyone who may want to add me.

Edit-I made an account, my username is indeed CrowCountry.


----------



## Oakly (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome! Glad I found some people doing it


----------



## NightWolf20 (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish I could, but I'm way too busy to write that much. I can't even manage 500 words a day.


----------



## Earth Rio (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish I could as well. If it was long enough, I'd enter the story I've got finished, it's only 36,558 words.


----------



## Delverick-Ferret (Oct 25, 2012)

this will be my first time out lining the story is scaring me soooo much work!


----------



## Sweet Pea the Malamute (Oct 25, 2012)

I think I just might give this a try. I have a few ideas in mind, not furry, ones I think would be fun to write. My problem is that I love to edit as I go along, often extensively, so it makes it hard to compress so much writing into so little time. 

I'll post my nickname if I sign up, and look for the rest of you if I decide to do this :3


----------



## drekian (Oct 25, 2012)

This is my fourth year doing it. I host write-ins in my area and am fairly involved in the IRL nano community. It's quite fun ^^ I'd suggest signing up on their forums and adding your location if you have not already. It's a good way to get to meet people and motivate writing as many cities have meetups throughout the month. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Poetigress (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to have to bow out for personal/RL reasons. *grumblegrumblecuss* But maybe it's for the best; I have a couple deadlines to meet and too much other stuff to finish anyway.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm totally going to do it this year....or at least try. Now I know what to write about. Bring it on ^^


----------



## partysmores (Nov 3, 2012)

I tried last year. Made it to 12k. (Hey, I started late!)

Now I'm promising myself I will make it this year...

...to at least 20k.


----------



## kitreshawn (Nov 3, 2012)

Poetigress said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to bow out for personal/RL reasons. *grumblegrumblecuss* But maybe it's for the best; I have a couple deadlines to meet and too much other stuff to finish anyway.



More or less this for me, though I'm not really grumbling.  Just busy with my own projects, including one that is nearing completion and probably the most ambitious thing I've done.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 29, 2012)

So I jumped in this year.  By now I am at nearly 70k words - my longest wordcount ever.  Story's almost wrapped up, too ... though I _did_ have to skip a number of interim chapters (they more or less say "Chapter X: [deliberately left blank]") to ensure I could keep the plot moving on schedule.  On the plus side, it doesn't mean I have to skip a bunch of chapters all at once during the final week like I did in 2010.

As for the story itself?  It's an adaptation of _Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky_.


----------

